# How do you know when your pup is doing too much???



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

One thing i am finding hard is i read all the time how they shouldn't run about to much or jump up stairs etc (really by they sounds of it they shouldn't do anything!!!) but Copper does this and i am always worrying he is going to hurt himself. 
We all know what vizslas are like and trying to stop him running about is impossible! I have a big garden and he is never on the leash unless we are out for a walk. 

When he has his nutty 5 mins he runs round the house like a greyhound. 

Do you think he will be ok or should i stop him from doing the things he loves?

I realise that over doing the above can hurt their joints but the way the books read you cant do a lot with your pup. 

A


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much.
How long do you walk him for? I have always read that it should be 5min per month of age and always tried to stick to that, with the odd exception of maybe a family day day where they would be out longer. They probably will run around alot in house/garden but I would just try to make sure you are not walking him for prolonged periods whilst his joints are growing. I also avoided making my puppy jump over things (styles, logs etc) and I don't let them go up stairs, this is something you can prevent with a babygate. Even though one of mine is now nearly 2 I ended up sticking to the no stairs rule.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He will not hurt himself. Let him rip it up!


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bam Bam i stick also to the 5 minutes a month rule (although 1/2 mile can take 20 mins because he is sniffing about so much)

I will stop worrying then and just lift him up the stairs (i have him in my bed in the mornings while i am getting ready for work) 

Thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Just don't let him dive off high platforms, stairs and the such. The impact on his front shoulders could be too much if this is done excessively. Keep that in mind.
I have a friend whose dog had joint problems because of this.

Let me clarify, their dog would jump from the 3rd or 4th step onto a ceramic tile floor pretty much daily for over a year before the problem developed.

Remember they are just puppies and their bodies, bones, joints, tendons etc. are developing. A little caution now could go a long way.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Just don't let him dive off high platforms, stairs and the such. The impact on his front shoulders could be too much if this is done excessively. Keep that in mind.
> I have a friend whose dog had joint problems because of this


.

Crazy Kian mirrors what I was told that makes common sense. Jolts to the joints are what can do the damage. Throwing a ball down a steep cliff so your dog runs down and then back up could put excess strain on bones and joints. 

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, he doesn't jump from anything other than a step I wouldnt ever want him to hurt himself.he does go up and down the stairs but I always walk down slowly and tell him steady and make him come down slowly. I wouldn't ever let him jump from a big height. 

By the way the books read u should keep then caged up!!! Don't do this don't let them do that! We all know what puppies are like let alone a vizsla pup


----------



## PoppyThePuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Adelle25. Our girl Poppy is 16 weeks old now and we have the same concerns. She just loves to be off the lead running out in the fields but we're concerned that she's getting too much exercise. We try and make sure that we lift her in and out of the car so she's not jumping from a height, and she avoids stairs at the moment, so that's good.
At the moment she get a couple of walks a day, but they're usually up to 45 minutes each and if she's playing up they could be longer.

Do you think we need to cut them back a bit. She's certainly got the energy to keep going for longer but I want to be able to run with her when she gets older so am concerned about her doing too much at this age.

Apart from that they're great aren't they!


----------

